# Pressure washer needed for entire house and flat concrete work



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pressure washer needed for entire house, shed and flat concrete work.

Licensed and insured mandatory. 

Need your estimate for this task.

Thank you.

850-324-4202
BT*


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

What area is the property located?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

pm sent let me know if I can help


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom

I do pressure washing. Would be happy to help. Call if interested.

Mark


----------

